# Форум для решивших переступить черту > АНТИсуицид >  Неважно кем и где ты родился. Важно, как ты построишь свою жизнь!

## Дима_

Это возможно. Не всё получится, жизнь может на 100 % сладкой не станет, но приемлемой будет. Какая разница что было в прошлом? Жизнь - это набор впечатлений - радостных и грустных, они меняются, чередуются. 
Главное верить что жизнь улучшится. Ну и разумеется делать что-то для этого. Те, кто из вас в это не верят - почему вы не верите?

----------


## Хомосапиенс

Я вот всё время думаю..сколько тебе лет Дима?

----------


## Alexsandra

> Те, кто из вас в это не верят - почему вы не верите?


 Я потеряла веру на "счастливое" будущее, потому что как только я настраиваюсь на положительное, обязательно что-нибудь случается.Каждый раз. Закон подлости. И постоянно из-за этого переживаю. Легче уж совсем не думать о хорошем, меньше расстраиваться потом.

----------


## Туман в ёжике

Место и время рождения, это довольно таки важно, имхо.

----------


## Каин

> Я потеряла веру на "счастливое" будущее, потому что как только я настраиваюсь на положительное, обязательно что-нибудь случается.Каждый раз. Закон подлости. И постоянно из-за этого переживаю. Легче уж совсем не думать о хорошем, меньше расстраиваться потом.


 Читай, Кира!

----------


## Kali-Ma

> Место и время рождения, это довольно таки важно, имхо.


 Времена не выбирают, в них живут и умирают (с)

----------


## Туман в ёжике

> Времена не выбирают, в них живут и умирают (с)


 Я помню, что мне загоняли тему, что душа типа выбирает в какое тело вселится. Выбирает начальную точку пространства-времени. Я этого не помню. Не помню, чтобы у меня спрашивали относительно моего желания земного существования. Вообще это обидно и печально, а временами даже ОЧЕНЬ обидно.

----------


## Kali-Ma

> Я помню, что мне загоняли тему, что душа типа выбирает в какое тело вселится. Выбирает начальную точку пространства-времени. Я этого не помню. Не помню, чтобы у меня спрашивали относительно моего желания земного существования. Вообще это обидно и печально, а временами даже ОЧЕНЬ обидно.


 Я такой темы не разделяю, которую Вам загоняли) Бред она, ИМХО.

----------


## Дима_

> Я такой темы не разделяю, которую Вам загоняли) Бред она, ИМХО.


 Ну ведь вы могли кем угодно родиться, и олигархом, и в голодной Африке, тут как повезет. Вы вот от своего тела мир воспринимаете, а могли и из моего воспринимать, то есть мною родиться. А я тогда бы или из вашего тела мир воспринимал, либо вообще бы не родился. По этой логике, после нашей смерти родиться тело, которое будет воспринимать мир от себя, как мы сейчас с вами. И будет сидеть на этом форуме (или не будет). Правда память не переносится, и вроде как переноса нет. Но есть одно общее - оба тела (Ваше и то, которое после вашей смерти появится) воспринимают мир от себя. Тогда получается что перенос есть. Вообще, хотелось бы своё сознание куда нибудь скопировать, чтоб потом продолжить жизнь в новом теле, но уже зная что надо делать в жизни и что не надо. Но это невозможно (для кого то к счастью, для кого то к сожалению).

Один человек родился в крупном городе, у него родители с хорошей зарплатой, есть квартира, любовь в семье. Он может прожить хорошую жизнь, стать образованным, много уметь. А может пить, курить, играть в видеиогры, бездельничать. Когда родители не смогут его обеспечивать или не захотят, он не сможет хорошо жить (он не развивался, мало умеет и т.д.).

Другой человек родился с сиротой в мелком городе. У него было трудное детство, но он заработал денег, получил образование, много умеет. Поэтому его возьмут на высокооплачиваемую работу, он вылезет из дерьма, купит квартиру и сделает то, что он хочет в своей жизни.

Отсюда видно, что важнее что ты делаешь, умеешь и т.д., а не где ты родился. Конечно, второму будет сложнее. У этих 2 людей жизнь либо хорошая становится, либо плохая. Результат один (в случае если оба спились или оба живут хорошо/неплохо), хотя родились они в разных условиях. И качество жизни меняется со временем, хотя родились они в разных условиях. Начало одинаковое - все младенцы умеют только сосать грудь и кричать. А что потом будет - зависит от человека.

----------


## Kali-Ma

> Ну ведь вы могли кем угодно родиться, и олигархом, и в голодной Африке, тут как повезет. Вы вот от своего тела мир воспринимаете, а могли и из моего воспринимать, то есть мною родиться. А я тогда бы или из вашего тела мир воспринимал, либо вообще бы не родился. По этой логике, после нашей смерти родиться тело, которое будет воспринимать мир от себя, как мы сейчас с вами. И будет сидеть на этом форуме (или не будет). Правда память не переносится, и вроде как переноса нет. Но есть одно общее - оба тела (Ваше и то, которое после вашей смерти появится) воспринимают мир от себя. Тогда получается что перенос есть.


 Мне кажется, у Вас в рассуждениях лакуна - я не вижу, почему перенос есть. Есть просто факт, что каждое (!) тело воспринимает мир через себя, то есть индивидуально. Не вижу переноса!)

----------


## Туман в ёжике

> А что потом будет - зависит от человека.


 Между прочим, от человека там дальше тоже не так много зависит. Больше от различных факторов. Типа воспитания. И условие жизни тоже нельзя сбрасывать со счетов.

----------


## Дима_

> Между прочим, от человека там дальше тоже не так много зависит. Больше от различных факторов. Типа воспитания. И условие жизни тоже нельзя сбрасывать со счетов.


 Это намек на то, что можно не бороться и будущее предрешено?

----------


## Туман в ёжике

> Это намек на то, что можно не бороться и будущее предрешено?


 Нет. Вот например, люди пьют чай не для того, что бы его выпить, а из-за того, что им нравится сам процесс. Никто же не говорит - "ну зачем мне пить чай, если он всё равно закончится??"  Ведь конечный результат, который фатален, людей не интересует. Так же и с жизнью. То, как она будет протекать, это более-менее известно. Хотя и не до мельчайших подробностей конечно, а её итог и вовсе закономерен, но по идеи тут всё должно быть как и с чаем, т.е пить чай с удовольствием/жить с удовольствием и не задавать вопросов относительно целесообразности всего этого.

----------


## Хвост

По мне, так очень даже важно, где и кем ты родился.

----------


## Дима_

Ну и на что вы намекаете то? Я вижу 2 намека
1. Неважно где и кем ты родился. Жизнь можно улучшить.
2. Важно где и кем ты родился. Если ты родился в деревне, у тебя слабое здоровье, бедная семья - твоя жизнь не улучшится. поэтому либо всю жизнь страдаешь, либо кончаешь с собой.
Какой пункт выбрать - решает сам человек? Проще конечно выбрать второй, но если не бороться, то никогда не победишь! Обычно лень побеждает  :Frown:

----------


## Хвост

Что-то не вижу связи между деревней и здоровьем.

----------


## Дима_

> Что-то не вижу связи между деревней и здоровьем.


 А связи и не должно быть :Smile:  В 1 пункте предполагались благоприятные условия жизни, во втором - неблаприятные.

----------


## Туман в ёжике

> Ну и на что вы намекаете то? Я вижу 2 намека
> 1. Неважно где и кем ты родился. Жизнь можно улучшить.
> 2. Важно где и кем ты родился. Если ты родился в деревне, у тебя слабое здоровье, бедная семья - твоя жизнь не улучшится.


 Да ни на что я не намекал))  
касательно пункта 2, не факт. Причём я подразумеваю не только возможность свалить из деревни и прилично устроиться в каком-либо городе например(и это удавалось людям) я подразумеваю ещё и то, что возможно слабый здоровьем человек из бедной деревенской семьи найдёт там(в деревне) свою любовь и разделит с ней всю свою жизнь. Можно сказать, что это банальный бред, я не буду спорить, но тот человек будет искренне счастлив. Даже без особняка, миллионов баксов и .т.п.

----------


## Хомосапиенс

Главное счастлив.а кто не счастлив-пошли в зад :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Туман в ёжике

> Главное счастлив.а кто не счастлив-пошли в зад


 Не всегда.
Впрочем, те кто несчастлив тоже любят посылать в зад тех, кто счастлив)) да и несчастные  несчастных в зад тоже посылают..как и счастливые счастливых. На Земле вообще любят это дело...в зад посылать.)

----------


## Хвост

[QUOTE=Дима_;84676] Проще конечно выбрать второй, но если не бороться, то никогда не победишь! /QUOTE] - зато полно случаев, когда боролся и продул. А иным бороться и не надо (из-за более удачных стартовых условий).

----------

